# How old do you think you'll live to?



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I just saw a thing on the TV about the oldest man in Australia - he's 111 years and 124 days old. 

Just as a side-note - he puts his longevity down to eating chicken brains. (he was a farmer)









'I do things differently': Australia's oldest man to ever live shares the key to his longevity


At 111 years and 124 days old, former cattle farmer Dexter Kruger becomes Australia's oldest man on record. The supercentenarian reflects on life, love and longevity after more than a century on the planet.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I accidently hit the enter button before putting my last option in - which was "I'd rather not be here at all thanks."


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

People with depression and anxiety and few social relationships don't tend to live that long. I doubt I'll make it into my 70s. I just hope I die before I end up with dementia or something else that prevents me from taking care of myself.


----------



## Hadara (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd rather die younger, like 60 or so, I don't want to live too much, don't see the point of that. Maybe if there is another life and I am reborn, I can have better chances at enjoying life in a more fulfilling way. In a life without social anxiety that is.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I didn't take care of myself at all till my 30's and have a number of health problems than run in my family, so hard to say. Hopefully as long as possible if my quality of life doesn't go down too much when I get older.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know. I have already outlived my expectations from when I was younger. When I was 12, I told myself that I would not completely give up until I was 30. By the time I was 30, other stuff was going on. I wasn't doing well (in the grand scheme of things) but I was (barely) employed and was filling my days with things that did not leave me with much time to really think about things and kept me busy with the mundane thoughts of getting through each day as best I could.

But I probably would not have really predicted I'd live long enough to be here right now answering this question. I do not have a good track record for predicting my own future, obviously. My health is not good. My mental health is about as good as it ever was (which is to say not great but not as bad as it could be under the circumstances). My physical health (OTOH)? Really bad.

Ironically, I think I might have kind of finished my health off when I was employed. I was smoking heavily and eating as much junk food as I could fit in my mouth. Which included probably at least one frozen pizza every day. It wasn't actually showing because I was on my feet hustling around a busy restaurant for at least 10 hours a day. I was actually losing weight despite eating whatever I wanted.

By the time I quit that job, something was quite obviously not right with my body. I think the diabetes was already setting in but I just didn't realize it until a few years later. I didn't think I would have diabetes even though my mom had it because I thought if you were ever going to have it, you'd be diagnosed with it early in life. 

I seem to be controlling the diabetes a bit better than I was lately but that is because I am eating mostly fat and protein and avoiding carbs. Which probably isn't really doing me much good. It just isn't showing up as "bad" on my glucose test.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know. I have already outlived my expectations from when I was younger. When I was 12, I told myself that I would not completely give up until I was 30. By the time I was 30, other stuff was going on. I wasn't doing well (in the grand scheme of things) but I was (barely) employed and was filling my days with things that did not leave me with much time to really think about things and kept me busy with the mundane thoughts of getting through each day as best I could.
> 
> But I probably would not have really predicted I'd live long enough to be here right now answering this question. I do not have a good track record for predicting my own future, obviously. My health is not good. My mental health is about as good as it ever was (which is to say not great but not as bad as it could be under the circumstances). My physical health (OTOH)? Really bad.
> 
> ...


My younger sister is diabetic too - I think she has about 5 needles a day or something. I couldn't believe it when she told me - I think she used to have 2 a day when she was young. She's 61 now and has had it since she was about 20 - all of a sudden she just got very skinny and was always thirsty. She's been very lucky with her health though otherwise.

I think she's getting one of those things they put on your arm that constantly inject insulin through the skin soon - sounds a bit uncomfortable but might be good I guess. It's not something I know a lot about though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

JH1983 said:


> I didn't take care of myself at all till my 30's and have a number of health problems than run in my family, so hard to say. *Hopefully as long as possible if my quality of life doesn't go down too much when I get older.*


That's how I feel too. It's funny but as I've gotten older I worry more about my wife tbh and her health. She gets really anxious about her health but she's actually been very lucky so far. I'll be pushing her to get various tests done again soon though - just to make sure.

I tend to have things checked quite a lot. My GP is very keen and wants me to have everything under the sun tested. She even wanted me to have a bone density test done - which even I'm a bit young to be worrying about yet.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

either/or said:


> People with depression and anxiety and few social relationships don't tend to live that long. I doubt I'll make it into my 70s. I just hope I die before I end up with dementia or something else that prevents me from taking care of myself.


Hopefully things will improve a bit for you soon mate - even it's just in the social relationships department.

Yeah, dementia is a terrible disease - an old friend of mine is retired and looks after both of his parents who are in their 90's. They both have dementia in varying degrees - it's horrible. I'd rather be gone that live like that tbh.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

harrison said:


> That's how I feel too. It's funny but as I've gotten older I worry more about my wife tbh and her health. She gets really anxious about her health but she's actually been very lucky so far. I'll be pushing her to get various tests done again soon though - just to make sure.
> 
> I tend to have things checked quite a lot. My GP is very keen and wants me to have everything under the sun tested. She even wanted me to have a bone density test done - which even I'm a bit young to be worrying about yet.


I'm trying to get my wife to quit smoking. I told her I need to be the one to die first. 

I try to eat healthy and exercise. I'm bad about not going to the doctor though. I have really good insurance through my work now, but I didn't have insurance most of my adult life and just got used to never seeing a doctor. So I've never bothered getting one since having insurance.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

JH1983 said:


> I'm trying to get my wife to quit smoking. I told her I need to be the one to die first.
> 
> I try to eat healthy and exercise. I'm bad about not going to the doctor though. I have really good insurance through my work now, but I didn't have insurance most of my adult life and just got used to never seeing a doctor. So I've never bothered getting one since having insurance.


Yeah, hopefully she can stop smoking one day. I used to smoke too - and drink of course, and take a lot of pills. I'm amazed I can still think at all sometimes - but I've cleaned my act up a lot over the last 10 years or so.

It's weird but I actually like going to the doctor - I've seen so many of them for so long I'm used to it. I have a few GP's I see, depending on what it's for. I sort of have to go every 6 months at least anyway to have blood tests for the pills I take for bipolar so we check everything else then too.

An important one for guys as we get older is to have a PSA test done. (prostate) It consists of a blood test which is fine and then often a slightly less appealing physical test. That's usually done by a urologist though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I'm trying to get my wife to quit smoking. I told her I need to be the one to die first.
> 
> I try to eat healthy and exercise. I'm bad about not going to the doctor though. I have really good insurance through my work now, but I didn't have insurance most of my adult life and just got used to never seeing a doctor. So I've never bothered getting one since having insurance.


What is important to understand about smoking is smokers who say they want to quit for their own good are fighting a part of themselves that will do anything to keep smoking. They can completely admit and agree that it's terrible for them and that they want to quit but not be able to do it.

Next, even if you do manage to get her to quit smoking, don't be surprised if she substitutes something else that is bad for her (like complulsive overeating). I was always bad about eating junk food but that habit exploded after I quit smoking because I was still trying to satisfy those cravings that were still there and not going away. Ever. In fact, I still have them to this day and I quit smoking in like 2007. Only now I associate them with intense hunger and so, eat to try and satisfy them. Smoking addiction actually does rewire a person's brain, I think and unfortunately, it's not always as simple as just quitting.

Whatever you do, don't blame her for not being able to quit. It's not as simple as the person not wanting to quit (although sometimes people don't want to AND couldn't quit even if they wanted to).


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Why does it start at "70s"? Lol. I would be absolutely _amazed_ if I lived that long.

I give myself 5 years, tops. So 50s.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What is important to understand about smoking is smokers who say they want to quit for their own good are fighting a part of themselves that will do anything to keep smoking. They can completely admit and agree that it's terrible for them and that they want to quit but not be able to do it.
> 
> Next, even if you do manage to get her to quit smoking, don't be surprised if she substitutes something else that is bad for her (like complulsive overeating). I was always bad about eating junk food but that habit exploded after I quit smoking because I was still trying to satisfy those cravings that were still there and not going away. Ever. In fact, I still have them to this day and I quit smoking in like 2007. Only now I associate them with intense hunger and so, eat to try and satisfy them. Smoking addiction actually does rewire a person's brain, I think and unfortunately, it's not always as simple as just quitting.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't blame her for not being able to quit. It's not as simple as the person not wanting to quit (although sometimes people don't want to AND couldn't quit even if they wanted to).


Yeah, I quit the first time in 2011. Then started back in 2017 and quit again in 2018 not long after we got together. It's definitely not easy. She's wanted to quit since I did, just not been successful so far.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

This is one of the questions where I shudder in fear even thinking about. 😅


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> This is one of the questions where I shudder in fear even thinking about. 😅


Yeah, it's not something I like to think about either tbh. For some reason I seem to think about it more as I get older - it might be because I'm more coherent nowadays since I stopped taking so many pills years ago. I was always so sedated back then I didn't have a chance to think about much at all. I'm not sure which is worse actually - being zonked off your face or having all this clarity and being anxious a lot of the time.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Can't see myself going on for another 10 years, and I'd rather be gone by the next.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll probably be in good shape until dropping dead from a heart attack in my 70s due to not taking any preventative measures and being afraid to call an ambulance when it happens.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Assuming I don't go on hrt* or die from something besides natural causes, I'll probably live 10+ years less than my mum does because of my lifestyle and the physical effects that are caused by mental health issues.

(Cause you know testosterone shortens your life span. I doubt I will because I think it would be difficult to get hold of, and increasingly so but I can't see myself staying on it for longer than the time it takes my voice to change anyway cause you know I don't hate my appearance, I can't use it to change my skeleton or grow a dick, and I like my hair and the voice change is permanent anyway. Being physically stronger would be better too but I dunno. You have to get surgery if you stay on it too long anyway because complications occur otherwise and I don't really want that either.)

'lol at there's no end in sight' I actually would like to live a really long time (I mean like indefinitely sans aging much, not to like 102 that wouldn't help,) just cause:






and I'm hoping time will solve all my problems.

lol just noticed 'for a pessimistic' no that's noT tHe SoNg TiTlE


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Probably old age..... despite my diet and habits..... somehow I'll live that long


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

harrison said:


> Yeah, it's not something I like to think about either tbh. For some reason I seem to think about it more as I get older - it might be because I'm more coherent nowadays since I stopped taking so many pills years ago. I was always so sedated back then I didn't have a chance to think about much at all. I'm not sure which is worse actually - being zonked off your face or having all this clarity and being anxious a lot of the time.


Any time I have to think about where I will be beyond this "timeframe", it brings me bad thoughts. Its depressing and abnormal living like this. Definitely not good going life this way. But it's my coping mechanism.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Any time I have to think about where I will be beyond this "timeframe", it brings me bad thoughts. Its depressing and abnormal living like this. Definitely not good going life this way. But it's my coping mechanism.


Yeah, people say we should live in the moment - it's hard to do though. I spend far too much time worrying about things I've done (or not been able to do) in the past. I'm trying to cut it out but it's pretty tricky.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> This is one of the questions where I shudder in fear even thinking about. 😅


 It does scare me to think about it but probably not as much as it should. 

I think I have thought about it so much that it has become boring to think about it anymore so I am only capable of maintaining focus on it for a minute or two before I am tired of thinking about it.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Asked the A.I Computers. It know when each citizen dies, since it manage their health and social life.

I'm 28. I say by age 29, because of my health.


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

Already 2000+ years & counting babee !...... 💪👽


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

I check every single “unhealthy” item on the checklist. I’ll be dead by my late 30s. Some life this was

... it was alright. I regret nothing.


----------



## Hummer3 (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm healthy and do take care of myself, and considering family history, I think I'll make it to my 90s.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Well, I didn't think I would even make it to 28 years old when I was 16 cause of how little I knew and didn't think I would make it. I knew I had a learning disability then so I honestly thought I would never bring in any sort of income. But I'm here. I think I'll make it to my 50s or 60s. I do take care of myself but that doesn't necessarily mean anything either. So, I could also live in my 70s or 80s even. But what I think as of today is my late 50s maybe. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

Paul said:


> I'll probably be in good shape until dropping dead from a heart attack in my 70s due to not taking any preventative measures and being afraid to call an ambulance when it happens.



I've had a heart attack and if happens you'll dam sure know it and you'll call for help


----------



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

Having heart disease and suffered a heart attack and a triple bypass I'd say 63 hopefully I go in my sleep


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think I have thought about it so much that it has become boring to think about it anymore so I am only capable of maintaining focus on it for a minute or two before I am tired of thinking about it.


Elaborating on this - Now that I think of it, I don't think it's so much that it's boring to think about. It's that it's fatiguing to think about because there is no viable solution. It's painful and exhausting to have your mind constantly going in endless circles desperately searching for answers that aren't there.


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Considering everything that's going on in the world and how I don't really take good care of myself, I don't think I'll even get to 60. I'll bow out whenever my quality of life worsens. I've already made peace with it.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

With my limited exposure to dangers and lack of hard working habits I might grow very old unless a disease or accident puts me out of my misery. Anyway I think I’m about halfway by now


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Yulp said:


> I've had a heart attack and if happens you'll dam sure know it and you'll call for help


My anxious grandma had a heart attack, but was stubbornly independent and stayed at home suffering by herself for a full week until she finally drove herself into the hospital for a triple bypass. Then when she felt similar symptoms a few years later she opted for suicide over help.


----------



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

I regret having the surgery


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I've been living a very sedentary life so far. All this sitting has probably shaven quite a few years off of my life.


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Hmmm... it depends. I could live for a couple more years, have a bad breakdown and opt out. Or I could very well live into my 80s. My dad is in his 80s and quite strong still. He did have a heart attack a few years ago, but he came out of that pretty solid. My mom is still around too. I gained full insurance a few years ago and I got lots of tests done. 

I had two hard falls in recent years and do have pain in my lower back which sucks. I've learned to manage the pain, but do have to work out my core. What I could see happening in my later years is loss of mobility, so I have to work on making my body strong. At the moment I do 10K daily steps. I used to do like 20-30K daily last month, but this month I sort of experienced a little dip that made motivation hard. Anyways, I know it's very important to work towards my health now than regret it later. That is also why I attend my therapy and psychiatry appointments. Health is number one.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Live fast, die young and leave a good looking corpse.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

There's longevity in my family. My mother had a great aunt that lived to 109. My dad had a great uncle that lived to 99. But 2 of my grandparents - one on each side - died of strokes in their 50s.

I'm relatively healthy now but developed diabetes a few years ago. It's well controlled now. My doctor calls me a "rock star" due to how well I control it. I hope to live to at least my late 70s. But who knows? We're all born with an expiration date and when your time is up, that's it.


----------

